# Two White Purebred Persians Need New Home



## pedscor2816 (Jun 27, 2010)

I am trying to find a safe way to relocate two adult white purebread Persians. Their human has moved to France. They are a male and female but both neutered. They are both strictly indoor cats. I really don't want to put them in the paper or on CraigsList, as the owner truely adored these two cats and has entrusted me with finding them a good home.
I am hoping a fellow lover of Persian cats will come to their rescue. If you know of a club or bulletin or somewhere safe I ought to be listing them, please let me know.
They are free to a good home. I'd take them, but I already have three cats and mine have an entrance so they can come and go as they please. The Persians would be in danger of getting lost in the woods. 
This is a photo I took of one at Thanks-giving just last year.
Oh yes, we are in Santa Cruz, California, USA


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

Are any of these rescue organizations near you?
http://purebredcats.org/persian_rescues_california.htm

I would recommend letting an experienced rescue organization find and evaluate potential adopters. If necessary, you could be their foster home while the rescue organization found them a permanent home? In my opinion, the quality of adopter who adopts from a purebred rescue group is often higher and adopters who go to a specific breed rescue group can be more knowledgeable about breed specific needs. Like grooming, with Persians.


----------



## pedscor2816 (Jun 27, 2010)

That is exactly the kind of information I am looking for. I was ready to post a note on CraigsList. But of course, I would never relocate the cats without checking out the people first. Especially their home. I'll use your link and see what I find.
I tried to post a photo here and couldn't figure it out in the short amount I time I have right now. I believe I am going to need to move it to a puplic domain and upload it from there. I'll let you know what I find from your link!


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

If I lived in California I would definately have them, I have 3 persians already. What a shame the owners couldn't take them with them


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope you can find a good home for them!


----------



## pedscor2816 (Jun 27, 2010)

The link provided a nice list of people to contact for help. I feel much better now. These two cats are really missing their people, it is going to be a huge adjustment for them! Plus, they are used to a large two story house to roam and run in. I will let you know what happens. Yes, it is too bad they could not go to France as well. Just was not possible.


----------



## Keeping August (Aug 31, 2010)

pedscor2816 said:


> The link provided a nice list of people to contact for help. I feel much better now. These two cats are really missing their people, it is going to be a huge adjustment for them! Plus, they are used to a large two story house to roam and run in. I will let you know what happens. Yes, it is too bad they could not go to France as well. Just was not possible.


I realize this was over two months ago, but I wondered if there was an update on these two Persians?


----------

